# Weird Creature



## Mayflower44 (Jul 27, 2012)

When we were digging trenches to drain our extremely waterlogged garden we saw a few strange little creatures. They were as large as a gecko, but shaped differently, almost like little crocodiles. Does anyone know what they are?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Spots on? probably Salamanders


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi

Yes, likely to be Salamanders
Look up Sharp ribbed Salamander and Fire Salamaner for a start


----------



## Mayflower44 (Jul 27, 2012)

It had a body a bit stubbier than a salamander and a triangular head with what looked like hairs or whiskers round its neck. They seem to like living in wet soil. We have seen them from 2 inches to about 6 inches. They are not brightly coloured, just a grey mud colour. Definitely not fire salamanders. What do sharp ribbed salamanders look like. We also have the hugest, fattest worms I have ever seen.


----------

